# ...wow...



## cmjust0 (May 4, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2011)

An awful lot of weirdos running around. :/


----------



## warthog (May 4, 2011)

Strange person !!!!!!


----------



## dianneS (May 4, 2011)

I've heard about these "bath salts".  Apparently they are legal substances sold as bath salts and/or plant food and people snort or smoke the stuff I guess?  

A local woman just got in some crazy car accident, driving the wrong way on the highway and stuff and she was high on bath salts.

How nuts.  Its really scary.  I thought that I had to worry about coyotes getting after my goats, now I have to worry about weirdos with bath salts.  What is this world coming to?


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2011)

What in the world makes a person decide to smoke bath salt?!?!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (May 4, 2011)

yes I work in corrections and bath salts are the up and coming thing.. mainly to find a cheap easy way to get high and beat drug screens.. normal run of the mill urine screens don't test for all of these new fangled hallucinagens and such.. the other most recent is a substance marketed as K2. which is nothing more than a type of incense that people smoke and get a high from. prior to that it was the salvia which is now a banned substance.. K2 is now banned and they are moving at least here in OH to ban bath salts!!!    amazing what people will try to smoke, snort or inject and then do terrible things especially hurting animals and others!!  hope this dude gets a really stiff penalty!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 4, 2011)

WTHeck?!?  Bath salts are for soaking in after a long stressfull day, not for smoking!  people that do this kind of stuff need to be institutionalized against their will! They need severe help, they just don't know it!


----------



## Roll farms (May 4, 2011)

After the last 24 goat hours we've had...I'm thinking that smokin' up some bath salts...don't sound half bad.


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> After the last 24 goat hours we've had...I'm thinking that smokin' up some bath salts...don't sound half bad.




Nah, don't smoke em Rolls...do as Livinwright Farms said and just soak in em! Much more relaxing that way!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)




----------



## cmjust0 (May 5, 2011)

I think the key is that they're not *actually* bath salts, but are just packaged and sold as such at convenience stores, etc..  I guess they do that because you can't really stamp "THIS IS DRUGS" on them. 

And btw, folks...yanno those roses they sell in the little **glass tubes** of water at the convenience store?  The ones that look really out of place just sittin there on the counter with all the other garbage they sell? Yeah, don't ever buy one of those along with a brillo pad and a lighter, or you may have to answer a lot of really uncomfortable questions downtown.  *That* is what those really are...

:-S


----------



## lilhill (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> And btw, folks...yanno those roses they sell in the little **glass tubes** of water at the convenience store?  The ones that look really out of place just sittin there on the counter with all the other garbage they sell? Yeah, don't ever buy one of those along with a brillo pad and a lighter, or you may have to answer a lot of really uncomfortable questions downtown.  *That* is what those really are...
> 
> :-S


... ... ?????


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> After the last 24 goat hours we've had...I'm thinking that smokin' up some bath salts...don't sound half bad.


  Thats how I felt Monday am after Sundays torturous delivery!!  But I was looking for Whiskey to put in my coffee instead!  

But that article was disturbing...some people are sooooo messed up in the head.  Sickening.


----------



## Zanzabeez (May 5, 2011)

Rrrrriiiiigggghhhhhttttt......... Wow...  

Tracy


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (May 5, 2011)

> *That* is what those really are...


You know if I was a cat, I would have been dead long ago.  Just what is those things anyway. I'm far removed from the new stuff.

ETA: The only thing I came up with was crack pipe.


----------



## chandasue (May 5, 2011)

freak.


----------



## Roll farms (May 5, 2011)

Well NOW I know why the bath salts I got on my way home from the Quickie Mart weren't worth a hoot, don't I?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 5, 2011)

Well, just about the time I think I've heard it all...................................here comes something that just boggles my little mind.

I used to think I'd never be called "old fashioned" but I think I am.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (May 6, 2011)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> The only thing I came up with was crack pipe.


Bingo.


----------



## dianneS (May 6, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if you actually took a bath in those "salts"...


----------

